# ATI Radeon HD 5670 Pictured, Detailed, and Tested



## btarunr (Dec 2, 2009)

AMD's lower-mainstream DirectX 11 compliant graphics card slated for Q1-2010, the ATI Radeon HD 5670 has been pictured and detailed, sourced from a [H]ardOCP HardForum community member. The HD 5600 series is based on a 40 nm GPU codenamed "Redwood". From the specifications the GPU-Z screenshot shows, it has a 50% downscaled SIMD engine, with 400 stream processors, while it retains the 128-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, with 16 ROPs. Assuming the clock speeds shown in the screenshot to be the reference speeds, they are 775 MHz for the core, and 1000 MHz for the 1 GB of memory (resulting in 64 GB/s of memory bandwidth). 

An engineering-sample of the card has also been pictured, revealing a red-colored PCB breaking away from the black PCB scheme of the rest of the HD 5000 series. The card draws all its power from the PCI-Express slot. The GPU cooler consists of a simple heatsink with radially-projecting metal fins, in which is nested a fan. Output connectivity includes DVI, HDMI, and D-Sub, though the leads behind the D-Sub connector shows that offering a DisplayPort in its place might be possible.



 




The user also put the card through two tests, in a performance comparison with the Radeon HD 4670 512 MB, the card this one replaces. The test-bed comprised of a Intel Core i5 750 @ 2.66 GHz, Gigabyte P55M-UD2, and 4 GB of OCZ DDR3-1333 memory. The first test was Street Fighter 4 1600 x 1200, no AA, 16x AF. The HD 5670 scored 10,473 points, with average frame-rate of 95.35 fps. The HD 4670 on the other hand, scored 8,559 points with average frame-rate of 65.35 fps. Next was Unigine Heaven Demo v1.0 DirectX 10 (SM 4.0) 1024 x 768, windowed. With the CPU running at 2.53 GHz (according to the screenshot), the HD 5670 scored 859 points with 34.1 fps frame-rate, while the HD 4670 with the CPU running at 2.66 GHz scored 699 points with 27.8 fps. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesomeness, looks like ATI are leading the DX11 market, keep it up ATI

Its like having a better version of the HD3870


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 2, 2009)

Methinks this will go in the G/F comp when  it comes out.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Awesomeness, looks like ATI are leading the DX11 market, keep it up ATI
> 
> Its like having a better version of the HD3870



Hard not to be the leader if your the only one in it


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 2, 2009)

This looks like it will be my recommendation to people for a video card, when they want to add one to a bland OEM computer to help them play games on it now...


----------



## insane 360 (Dec 2, 2009)

can't wait til wiz gets his hands on it and test it on games i play, that and see what kind of headroom it has.

any idea on price?  ~$100 hopefully shy of the 3 digit mark...


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Awesomeness, looks like ATI are leading the DX11 market, keep it up ATI
> 
> Its like having a better version of the HD3870


Oh its far more than that 
This will finally destroy the 9600GT and should take on the 9800GT.
This little sucker has 16 ROPs and 128-bit GDDR5 dude. 
I always wonder what happen if the HD4670 has more, now we get it.


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 2, 2009)

so this meant it will regain the fastest-non-pcie-power-card crown from GT 240


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 2, 2009)

wahdangun said:


> so this meant it will regain the fastest-non-pcie-power-card crown from GT 240


The 9800GT Green still holds that crown, the GT240 is just a joke from nVidia. 
Just that it looks kinda odd with only 400SP but 16ROPs, it is just out of sync from the rest of the cards.
I guess the ATi engineers know what they are doing, since the 4770 did so well even against the 4850. 
I guess this should stop the 5670 from spanking the 5750 in the ass.


----------



## aj28 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would appreciate a single-slot cooler on this one if possible. It seems like the TDP ought to be low enough... Gotta start saving space in my SFF -.-'


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Awesomeness, looks like ATI are leading the DX11 market, keep it up ATI
> 
> Its like having a better version of the HD3870





Seriously? 

God damn I need some current cards.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 2, 2009)

aj28 said:


> I would appreciate a single-slot cooler on this one if possible. It seems like the TDP ought to be low enough... Gotta start saving space in my SFF -.-'


That cooler on the card is by no means reference, you can see the guide lines on the PCB.
I might be using the same cooler as the reference 4670.
This means no Baby Batmobile


----------



## Roph (Dec 2, 2009)

Eh, only 80 Shaders up from the 4670's 320. I was expecting 500 or 600.

I was planning to get ATI's next non PCI-E reliant card, but this doesn't seem like a big enough boost from my 4670. I guess I'll step up to the 57xx series.

[edit] Wikipedia's Evergeen article is stating 560 SPs for the 5600 series. I can't find any other source though, and none is cited in the article. If this 5670 is 400, maybe there'll be a 5690?


----------



## wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice to see, they are filling up the market nicely with their cards, should whip a 3870 tho.

get them in fast ATI!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 2, 2009)

Now all we need is an AGP version and you'd have an HD3850 killer.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 2, 2009)

wolf said:


> Nice to see, they are filling up the market nicely with their cards, should whip a 3870 tho.
> 
> get them in fast ATI!


Whiping a card 2 Gen old is not enough, they must at lease destroy the 9600GT and whip the 9800GT which is almost 2 Gen old by now


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 2, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The 9800GT Green still holds that crown, the GT240 is just a joke from nVidia.
> Just that it looks kinda odd with only 400SP but 16ROPs, it is just out of sync from the rest of the cards.
> I guess the ATi engineers know what they are doing, since the 4770 did so well even against the 4850.
> I guess this should stop the 5670 from spanking the 5750 in the ass.



but 9800GT was not official from Nvdia and i have HD 4850 green too and don't need PCIe power Connector.

i can't wait to see the review from wizzz




WTH nvdia doing right now, it's start to get boring, we want some nice competition


----------



## markontije (Dec 2, 2009)

I think that Radeon HD 5670 will perform between 9600gt and 9800gt but closer to the second one.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 2, 2009)

wahdangun said:


> but 9800GT was not official from Nvdia and i have HD 4850 green too and don't need PCIe power Connector.
> 
> i can't wait to see the review from wizzz
> 
> WTH nvdia doing right now, it's start to get boring, we want some nice competition


It doesn't really matter, there is a card that is readily avaliable in that market segment.
ATi need to defeat it to ensure that the 5670 do well.

In this performance grade, DX11 doesn't really matters anymore, because by the time DX11 is the norm, lower end cards like these will be on their knees.
Customers that buy cards in this market segment usually looks for a card that can play their current games.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice, hopefully this will come in a low profile variant. My low-profile 4650 just cant cut it in newer games if i turn the resolution up.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 2, 2009)

* buying it the first day its release * 
ThankS OP


----------



## insane 360 (Dec 2, 2009)

i too amn hoping for a low profile version, that would be great as it doesn't use much power and has gddr5 on it, be worlds better than the 4650


----------



## btarunr (Dec 2, 2009)

Roph said:


> Eh, only 80 Shaders up from the 4670's 320. I was expecting 500 or 600.



80 more stream processors, _and_ double the memory bandwidth, double the ROP count.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2009)

If these are as good as 3870 as people are saying then one of these cards can play most games at pretty decent fps.

Two of them and you could play most games with decent fps on a high res monitor.

damn


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2009)

Come on Nvidia, we are waiting on your stuff....

Come with SOMETHING worth a nickel please?


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If these are as good as 3870 as people are saying then one of these cards can play most games at pretty decent fps.
> 
> Two of them and you could play most games with decent fps on a high res monitor.
> 
> damn



Why you buy 2 5670 when you can buy 1 5770 and have same performance or even better.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2009)

DarkOCean said:


> Why you buy 2 5670 when you can buy 1 5770 and have same performance or even better.



Less power draw that's almost certain and no crossfire mess.


----------



## aj28 (Dec 3, 2009)

btarunr said:


> 80 more stream processors, _and_ double the memory bandwidth, double the ROP count.



Exactly. Particularly that last point ought to make all the difference in the world...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2009)

theubersmurf said:


> This looks like it will be my recommendation to people for a video card, when they want to add one to a bland OEM computer to help them play games on it now...



thats if your lucky to have that bland OEM machine with a PCI E 16x slot or even a AGP 8X slot for that matter


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll giggle with emotion when these start coming out for mid-end <1000€ laptops.

Really, I will.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 3, 2009)

So I'm guess that the 5350/5550 cards will be closer to the 4650/4670 cards.


----------



## insane 360 (Dec 3, 2009)

i'm guessing that the 5550 will be about the same as the old 4650/4670...the 5350...i'm not sure what to expect.  

but then the point of it would be cheapest video card with 7.1 bit streaming


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 3, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> So I'm guess that the 5350/5550 cards will be closer to the 4650/4670 cards.



I doubt that.
The HD4600 have 320sp. If the HD5600 have 400sp, the HD5300/5400 will have half or less than half of it. More than that and they could cannibalize the HD5600 series.


----------



## aj28 (Dec 3, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> I doubt that.
> The HD4600 have 320sp. If the HD5600 have 400sp, the HD5300/5400 will have half or less than half of it. More than that and they could cannibalize the HD5600 series.



I shall refer you to this post earlier in the thread:



btarunr said:


> 80 more stream processors, _and_ double the memory bandwidth, double the ROP count.



Double the ROP count should make a hell of a lot of difference, although I personally would bet the 5550 will share the same chip design as the 5350, much like the 4550/4350 did. ATi likely has a low-end chip design ready, but only time will tell if there's any truth to that and if TSMC's yields could hold up to that kind of volume production anyway.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

iS there a certain date when this card will be release, because i want to buy it day one( hopefully from best buy )


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 3, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> I doubt that.
> The HD4600 have 320sp. If the HD5600 have 400sp, the HD5300/5400 will have half or less than half of it. More than that and they could cannibalize the HD5600 series.


We are talking in terms of performance 
This card is beefier than even the 4770 in alot of ways, the only thing that it falls shorts is the number of shaders and TMUs.
Which doesn't make too much of a difference as long as you don't apply high quality AA and AF, and in this case these cards couldn't afford much of it anyways.
So even if the 5550 is about half of this card, it will be quite close to the 4650.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 3, 2009)

Weak card.  Good cruncher maybe.  I'm sure it won't carry any DX11 games at the resolutions and quality settings any real gamer is looking for.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 3, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Weak card.  Good cruncher maybe.  I'm sure it won't carry any DX11 games at the resolutions and quality settings any real gamer is looking for.


This card can sure play games dude, just not a gamer card.
But it should be a good card.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 3, 2009)

> Why you buy 2 5670 when you can buy 1 5770 and have same performance or even better.



Because not everyone has the money to buy a HD5770 and lots of people like myself are useless at saving so we buy what we can at the time lolz. Also some people choose lower end cards for the lower power consumption,
Or maybe we just ain't pure gamers who need the best GPU everytime it comes out.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 3, 2009)

with overclock this one beat 4850 , but still the price


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 3, 2009)

> Weak card. Good cruncher maybe. I'm sure it won't carry any DX11 games at the resolutions and quality settings any real gamer is looking for.



i think your wrong here, it seems to me lower end cards can still keep up with the graphics quality but they just cant handle the higher resolutions and lots of AA, im still playing almost all games on my crappy HD4650 with max settings but a res of 1280/1024 and if i understand this right 1280/1024 is just over 720P HD res so its not all bad.

also seeing as the 5670 has GDDR5 the bandwidth compaired to my card is like wooooo.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 3, 2009)

The bandwidth on this card is 64GB/s, which is 6GB/s less than a 9800GTX+.  I understand that this is a $100 video card, but it really just doesn't kill it the way a DX11 card should.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 3, 2009)

my point is this card will be plenty fast enough for people on a low budget who still want to play games with high settings but at lower res.

as i said my card still runs most games with max settings at 1280/1024 and my card only has 14gig bandwidth so im sure the extra 50 will help


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah this is an awesome option in my opinion.

My first dedicated card was a HD4350 as I couldn't afford better, so cheap cards like this are amazing.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

So does anyone know when this card is coming?



Zubasa said:


> Which doesn't make too much of a difference as long as you don't apply high quality AA and AF


HQ AA i can understand, but AF does not decrease performance at all. Even with my 9500GT OR 4670 OR 9800gt, pretty much any game i played i can enable full AF without any performance drop. 



DirectorC said:


> Weak card





DirectorC said:


> I'm sure it won't carry any DX11 games at the resolutions and quality settings *any real gamer* is looking for.





Zubasa said:


> This card can sure play games dude





Zubasa said:


> Just not a gamer card.
> But it should be a good card.



I quoted all of this and bolded a certain part, you guys are funny 
You say it can play some games, then you say its not a gamer card, well if the card can play games, its a gamer card, just not a high end brick looking house one, like those other ones. 




animal007uk said:


> As i said my card still runs most games with max settings at 1280/1024 and my card only has 14gig bandwidth


Too bad most people who i have talked with here at techpowerup and over at overclocking.net, don't seem to understand that, yet alone believe it. Glad you see what i was talking about for years now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2009)

u2konline said:


> HQ AA i can understand, but AF does not decrease performance at all. Even with my 9500GT OR 4670 OR 9800gt, pretty much any game i played i can enable full AF without any performance drop.




This is true, I've been able to max out AA with no fps hit for a few years now.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 3, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You say it can play some games, then you say its not a gamer card, well if the card can play games, its a gamer card, just not a high end brick looking house one, like those other ones.




True. This *is* a gamer card, a mid-low-budget one.

Non-gamers are content with IGPs.

This card will be able to play anything you throw at it in the next 3 years, and older games like COD4 can be maxed out easily.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2009)

A lot of games can be maxed out with this card.

FEAR 2 which looks amazing will run at 50-60 fps or so.


----------



## insane 360 (Dec 3, 2009)

i'm just really crossing my fingers for a low profile version!  i want to play games with more detail, but i don't want to spend the money for a 9800gt low profile and a new PSU also when something like this would do the job without the need for a high end PSU...

plus, i guess i'm a amd/ati fan


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2009)

so what games do you have for the PC then?


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 3, 2009)

maybe im wrong about bandwidth in one sense seeing as my old ati x1650pro had 20gig bandwidth and my hd4650 only has 14 but runs a lot better. then again old card had 256mbs ram and the 4650 has 512 so maybe this is why it runs better and at high res and also because of the change from pixel pipe lines to stream proccesers.


----------



## insane 360 (Dec 3, 2009)

i generally have older pc's or hand me-downs...

right now i'm running a dell precision 650 with an agp 2400pro @700mhz

i play torchlight, left 4 dead, battlefield heroes, bioshock...but i want to get back into pc gaming and pick up some newer titles...and besides, i'm having to run all my games at lower than 720p res and a lot let detail so they just don't look as good

i might be getting a newer dell soon, one that has a pci-e slot...so this would be perfect, though a 4650 would still be a huge step up from my 2400pro...the 5670/5650 would be that much sweeter


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 3, 2009)

i cant knock my HD4650 its been a good card and ran all the games i want to play nice enough. its even the slowest version of the 4650 to, 800mhz ram instead of 1000mhz.

i do like the look of this new 5670 tho but ima pass and just get a 5770 after xmas and a new 23/24" screen.


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Dec 3, 2009)

Fudo's saying that vendors might change the 5670 to single slot

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16681/1/


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 3, 2009)

I want them to change it to single slot so I can fit it in some pre-builts that are lying about.


----------



## aj28 (Dec 3, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> The bandwidth on this card is 64GB/s, which is 6GB/s less than a 9800GTX+.  I understand that this is a $100 video card, but it really just doesn't kill it the way a DX11 card should.



Who ever said it was $100? Traditional pricing for ATi mid-range would put this thing closer to the $79 mark. Also, the thing only uses a 128-bit bus, so the fact that it's anywhere close to the bandwidth numbers put out by the 9800GTX+ is pretty fantastic actually. Keep in mind, this thing costs ATi a fraction of what a GTX+ costs nVidia...


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Dec 3, 2009)

aj28 said:


> Who ever said it was $100? Traditional pricing for ATi mid-range would put this thing closer to the $79 mark. Also, the thing only uses a 128-bit bus, so the fact that it's anywhere close to the bandwidth numbers put out by the 9800GTX+ is pretty fantastic actually. Keep in mind, this thing costs ATi a fraction of what a GTX+ costs nVidia...



Doesn't the Radeon HD 5750 more or less fit into the 9800GTX+/GTS 250/HD 4850 niche already? I don't think ATI would want to place its performance to closely with an existing card. I think we can expect at best 'better than' 9800GT, so I guess performance slightly lower than the 4770 (or more or less equivalent to the China only Radeon HD 4750)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2009)

insane 360 said:


> i generally have older pc's or hand me-downs...
> 
> right now i'm running a dell precision 650 with an agp 2400pro @700mhz
> 
> ...



Instead of buying a machine, why not get your hands "dirty"


----------



## insane 360 (Dec 3, 2009)

thats just it, i don't buy the machines, i have some of these pc's just given to me and i can fix almost anything, so i tend to just use what i can get my hands on until i take care of the debt i have.....i've been building pc's since the 486dx days.  just now money is very tight...but that shouldn't last too much longer


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 4, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> True. This *is* a gamer card, a mid-low-budget one.
> 
> Non-gamers are content with IGPs.
> 
> This card will be able to play anything you throw at it in the next 3 years, and older games like COD4 can be maxed out easily.


Non-Gamers might need more than IGPs, if you want smooth HD play back you need at lease a 4350 and 4550 will be better.
Go watch some really 1080p movies and you gona love the shutter on the IGP.

This card is more like a general purpose card that can play games, and by playing it doesn't mean its gona be smooth.
Sure you can play a game @30FPS but it just won't be a decent experience.
Anything below a 5750 don't really cut it.

Call of Duty 4 is a joke, why buy a new DX11 card to play DX9 games that are more than 2 years old by now?
Go get Dirt2 and see how this card holds up with games "3 years later".
The pricing will be the key, and we have yet to see how this card performs in real games.

BTW I can play some shitty old games on my IGP, so do I now have a "gamer IGP"?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 4, 2009)

Stupid Question, but isn';t there suppose to be another 5600 series card coming out, something about xt and pro? 



pantherx12 said:


> This is true, I've been able to max out AA with no fps hit for a few years now.


I was talking about AF, not aa. 



insane 360 said:


> i'm just really crossing my fingers for a low profile version!  i want to play games with more detail, but i don't want to spend the money for a 9800gt low profile and a new PSU also when something like this would do the job without the need for a high end PSU.


I recently bought a PNY 9800GT Green edition 512MB GDDR3 card from best buy for only 65 bucks. Running on a 250 PSU. The 5670 i plan to run with a 350 PSU.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

ATI doesn't do XT and Pro anymore. 

For XT its xx70 and pro is xx50


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Stupid Question, but isn';t there suppose to be another 5600 series card coming out, something about xt and pro



Most likely HD 5670 is the Redwood-XT, and HD 5650 is the Redwood-Pro.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 4, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Non-Gamers might need more than IGPs, if you want smooth HD play back you need at lease a 4350 and 4550 will be better.
> Go watch some really 1080p movies and you gona love the shutter on the IGP.



You don't need a graphics card to play H264 1080p movies! In what year do you live? 2007?

I own an Acer Ferrari One. It has an Athlon Neo L310 (old 65nm dual core A64 @ *1.2*GHz) and a HD3200 IGP, underclocked to 380MHz, which uses the old UVD 1 engine. 
It plays every 1080p movie I throw at it, with no stutter whatsoever. 
My HTPC, with a desktop HD3200 IGP, played Blu-Rays with no stuttering at all.


Even the single core Atom is capable of flawless 1080p playback with the ION IGP.


Nowadays, a discrete card is useless for most non-gamers. They (HD3200/4200 and Geforce 8300/9300) have everything needed for a full computing experience: more than suficient 3D acceleration for OS gimmicks, complete video acceleration, two monitor output, HDMI sound passthrough, etc.

That's why dirt low-end graphics cards are gradually ceasing to exist. There's no market for those in new PCs.






Zubasa said:


> This card is more like a general purpose card that can play games, and by playing it doesn't mean its gona be smooth.
> Sure you can play a game @30FPS but it just won't be a decent experience.
> Anything below a 5750 don't really cut it.





Do you have the slightest idea of the average PC gamer rig?

First of all, most PCs nowadays are notebooks, not desktops. The best GPU you find in mid-range laptops right now is the HD4650 with DDR3. Before that was out and popular (half a year ago), it was the 32sp 9600M GT.

You buy a high-end laptop and you get a Geforce 260M GTX and a 280M GTX. Those are G92b chips corresponding to underclocked 9800GT and 9800GTX. 

This card should have a performance around a 9800GT. This means *the HD5670 will be a lot faster than most PC gaming rigs when it comes out*. 

And even desktops, pay attention to the next hardware survey from Steam and you'll know how far behind most people are from *DX10*. Or take a visit to the GameSpot forums. You find many *REAL* gamers who buy new games every week and play them all, using outdated hardware. They only change their hardware when the current one refuses to run the recent games.

Developers know this too. They won't marginalize 95% of their customers in a few years.








Zubasa said:


> Call of Duty 4 is a joke, why buy a new DX11 card to play DX9 games that are more than 2 years old by now?
> Go get Dirt2 and see how this card holds up with games "3 years later".
> The pricing will be the key, and we have yet to see how this card performs in real games.
> 
> BTW I can play some shitty old games on my IGP, so do I now have a "gamer IGP"?





First off, you seem to have some issues with older games. Just because the game is over a year, you call it "shitty old" and a "joke"? Now that's a joke itself.
COD4 is a "joke" that still sells hundreds of copies worldwide and is used for hundreds of gaming tournaments. I'm replaying KOTOR, with graphic settings maxed out, in my subnotebook. It's not a shitty game. It's one of the best games I ever played.


How will this card perform in 3 years? Easy: as well as a HD2600 XT performs now, which is damn fine if you ask me. Sure, you can only crank the settings up to medium or low, but it'll play every game and still provide a satisfatory gaming experience.


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Dec 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> ATI doesn't do XT and Pro anymore.
> 
> For XT its xx70 and pro is xx50



ATI/AMD still very much uses the naming system, but now it is reserved for GPU code names while the larger four digit number is the model name. For example the RV620LE is the code name commonly used by ATI and its vendors internally while we know this card as the Radeon HD 3450. Its good to know the code name of the various GPUs around as it gives you greater insight beyond just the 'branding' of the card. For example, for the average computer illiterate person, the Radeon HD 4200 IGP must be more powerful than the Radeon HD 3450 because the product model name is bigger, but if we look at the code name for the Radeon HD 4200, we see that, infact the code number designation for the IGP is RV620LE, its essentially, they are the same GPU with a different model name.

Another example of this is the Radeon HD 4730, which was mainly released in Europe (although some did make it North America), we would assume that this card would be similar to the Radeon HD 4770 which has the code name RV740, but if we look at the code name, the Radeon HD 4730 is called the RV770CE! This means that its not part of the same RV740 series as the 4770 but is derived from the Radeon HD 4800 series, which uses (excluding the 4890) code name is RV770, so therefore we know that the 4730 is actually a cut down 4830/4850/4870 rather than being related to the 4770 like one would believe from the model name.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 4, 2009)

i get 37 to 45 fps with  my crappy hd4650 on dirt 2 demo @1280/1024 max res of my screen with high and some ultra settings the only settings that kill my card are AA and shadows so shadows set to medium and turned AA of, so i think this new 5670 will be a nice budget card.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 4, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> You don't need a graphics card to play H264 1080p movies! In what year do you live? 2007?
> 
> I own an Acer Ferrari One. It has an Athlon Neo L310 (old 65nm dual core A64 @ *1.2*GHz) and a HD3200 IGP, underclocked to 380MHz, which uses the old UVD 1 engine.
> It plays every 1080p movie I throw at it, with no stutter whatsoever.
> ...


Nice, I got that exact same IGP (yes HD3200) and I do notice the shutter when playing HD movies 
It depnends on the video itself, the IGP do suffer shutters on higher compression rate and @scenes with higher bitrate.

Oh so you think I am talking about COD4 as a shitty old game? 
I guess you are the one that imply it is. 

LOL, even the 8600GT from that time plays like shit on most newer games.
Now you actually believe the HD2600XT is still "enough"? 
Cards on that generation is barely enough for the DX9 games that are already out at that time.
DX10 don't even really come into play here. The 8600GT was @most as good as the X1950GT.

Talk about notebooks, when are mid-range notebooks intended for gamming?
As far as back as I can remeber, "gamming notebooks" are most exclusively high end models.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 4, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Nice, I got that exact same IGP (yes HD3200) and I do notice the shutter when playing HD movies
> It depnends on the video itself, the IGP do suffer shutters on higher compression rate and @scenes with higher bitrate.




It doesn't stutter at all. Not with resolutions up to 1080p anyways, no matter what compression and bitrate you play.

Do you know how to enable DXVA in mkv movies? Maybe you're not using any hardware acceleration at all.





Zubasa said:


> Oh so you think I am talking about COD4 as a shitty old game?
> I guess you are the one that imply it is.
> 
> LOL, even the 8600GT from that time plays like shit or most newer games.
> Now you actually believe the HD2600XT is still "enough"?



Yes, the HD2600XT and the 8600GT still provide an enjoyable experience for all games. 
I can afford higher performing hardware but if I couldn't, I'd still play PC games with a graphics card like those.
Don't forget that either of them has more mojo than the GPUs you find in either PS3 or X360.





Zubasa said:


> Talk about notebooks, when are mid-range notebooks intended for gamming?
> As far as back as I can remeber, "gamming notebooks" are most exclusively high end models.



Name it what you want, most gamers use laptops, not desktops.  I can assure you there are a lot more people playing recent games in sub-1000€ laptops than there are with mid-end desktops.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 4, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> It doesn't stutter at all. Not with resolutions up to 1080p anyways, no matter what compression and bitrate you play.
> 
> Do you know how to enable DXVA in mkv movies? Maybe you're not using any hardware acceleration at all.
> 
> ...


You can't compare Consoles and PC like this dude.
Cosnoles runs highly opitmized code and that allows them to run games largely on their beefy CPUs. 
The G70 series GPU on the PS3 is only used for output and some 3D properities like for hardware skinning and and for their ROPs.

This interns leads to exactly the point why the old cards like the HD2600XT simply aren't enough anymore.
Console ports are generally not opitmized for PC, therefore they require much more powerful hardware to do the same job.
Have you actually play games on a console and see it shutter? 
At lease I know I did. :shadedshu
Some times even Console games aren't written well and the players can notice slow downs in certain scenes.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> You can't compare Consoles and PC like this dude.
> Cosnoles runs highly opitmized code and that allows them to run games largely on their beefy CPUs.
> The G70 series GPU on the PS3 is only used for output and some 3D properities like for hardware skinning and and for their ROPs.
> 
> ...



Most games are written on the pc then ported over to xbox and ps3. Also there is software that automatically optimizes the program for each platform.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Most games are written on the pc then ported over to xbox and ps3. Also there is software that automatically optimizes the program for each platform.


The Console and the PC don't even run the same API for 3D.
So I highly doubt that a converter can automaticly opimitize for each platform.
(It is likely that you can convert the calls from one APi to another, but that is not opitmization isn't it?)
When you consider the wide range of hardware that are on the PC.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The Console and the PC don't even run the same API for 3D.
> So I highly doubt that a converter can automaticly opimitize for each platform.
> (It is likely that you can convert the calls from one APi to another, but that is not opitmization isn't it?)
> When you consider the wide range of hardware that are on the PC.



It wasn't me who said it, I read it in a magazine in an article from the developers from dead space.


----------



## z4520ft (Dec 14, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Weak card.  Good cruncher maybe.  I'm sure it won't carry any DX11 games at the resolutions and quality settings any real gamer is looking for.



i don't think it's weak. considering my 4670 which still can run almost all latest games on 1920x1080 + highest setting  with FPS around 30, which is generally accepted as playable (except crysis which only playable on 1280x720 high setting).

and that makes me belive the 5670 with *80 more SPs and double bandwidth* can perform better and will last at least 2 or 3 years due to slow progress into photo-realistic graphic nowadays (so most developers can make games that playable on platform like ps3 and xbox 360, in fact CryEngine3 is developed so it can run crysis 2 on multiple platform).

considering this fact, you shouldn't be afraid that this 5670 can't hold up latest games in next 3 years. sure, this is not the card that make rich gamers hyped but for those on budget, this is the best bang for bucks.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 19, 2009)

Quick question, how much will this 5670 power draw, about 59w you think?
Because i plan to buy this card to go along with a 300 PSU (secondary rig ) ?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 19, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Quick question, how much will this 5670 power draw, about 59w you think?
> Because i plan to buy this card to go along with a 300 PSU (secondary rig ) ?



The 5850 uses about 10 watts idle and 100 idle at max so this will be much much less.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The 5850 uses about 10 watts idle and 100 idle at max so this will be much much less.



As far as I know the HD 5850 peaks out @150W and usualy load at around 110W
Ths card I will say around 40W and peaks out around 60ish maybe.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 19, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> As far as I know the HD 5850 peaks out @150W and usualy load at around 110W
> Ths card I will say around 40W and peaks out around 60ish maybe.



I didn't know exact numbers but I was close enough.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I didn't know exact numbers but I was close enough.


The thing is hotter a card gets, the more inefficient it is.
So it ia always important to look at the peak power draw so that the PSU won't over load.
Especially when you are talking about 300W PSUs.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 19, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The thing is hotter a card gets, the more inefficient it is.
> So it ia always important to look at the peak power draw so that the PSU won't over load.
> Especially when you are talking about 300W PSUs.


My 4670 and my 9800GT green edition works just fine with my 250 PSU. 

But besides the point, 300PSU for the non powerconnector 5670 should be just fine. I only plan to have 2 dvd drivers, one hard drive, thats it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 13, 2010)

This card is supposely being release tomorrow on the 14th, but my question, which companies are releasing them?
Visiontek? sapphire? HIS? Diamond?


----------



## insane 360 (Jan 13, 2010)

i'm really excited about this card, looking forward to some reviews of it on this site


----------

